# LF: Aquarium Airline Air Valves



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I am looking for the valves as seen in this video 



.

They seem to be readily available through online order in the USA but I don't feel like paying a small fortune for them. Does anyone know who sells them here in the lower mainland?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you tried ebay? Stuff from China is often postage free.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Aliexpress if you can afford to wait a bit. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ya i found them on Ebay for .99 cents. Took me a while, I find it is difficult at times to find the correct words that they are listed under from the China Sellers.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

You may be able to by an 8 or 12 valve manifold in Ebay pets cheaper than buting and making
4mm Aquarium Fish Tank AIR Flow Controller Splitter Pump Switch Lever Valve | eBay


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

ive got takes in 3 different spots so its easier to just put the T's where I need them....and also more fun to build, haha.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have them for $1 each. How many you need?


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I ended up ordering 2 doz yesterday from ebay. Thanks for the reply though and if I need more i'll contact you


----------

